# Suburban West Rotary Boat Show



## JustinBeck (Mar 3, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 80.25pt; HEIGHT: 75.75pt" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="3ColorLogoSWR" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\JUSTIN~2.000\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.png"></v:imagedata></v:shape><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Immediate Release[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Contact: Justin Beck<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 7"> <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Telephone: 850-529-7499<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Email: [email protected] <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">www.subwestrotary.com<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in -13.5pt 0pt -9pt; TEXT-INDENT: 4.5pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">NEW AND uSED bOAT sHOW to Fund Local Scholarships<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Suburban West Rotary Club 7<SUP>TH</SUP> Annual New and Used Boat Show<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Pensacola, FL ? March 3, 2008<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">The Suburban West Rotary Club will host its 7<SUP>th</SUP> annual Scholarship Boat Show at Palafox Pier, March 8<SUP>th</SUP> and 9<SUP>th</SUP>. All proceeds will benefit Take Stock in Children Scholarships, PJC Student Scholarships and other Subwest Scholarship Programs. This is the only boat show along the Gulf Coast that allows both new and used boats to be showcased in a professional boat show environment.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">For just $50 you can bring your boat to be shown to thousands of visitors at Palafox Pier. Admission is free to the public and we?ll have food, drinks, kayak demonstrations and more. Complete details available at www.subwestrotary.com. Subwest Rotary?s 7<SUP>th</SUP> Annual Scholarship Boat Show, brought to you by Pen Air Federal Credit Union<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">For further information, please call Justin Beck at 850-529-7499. <o></o>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

geeze, how did I miss this? How was it?

Jim


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's this weekend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ,

See what I mean? I have been chasing my tail all day. Make it STOP!

Jim


----------

